
Ice Cream for Breakfast May Improve Mental Performance and Alertness, Study Says - rmason
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/11/23/ice-cream-breakfast-makes-smarter-japanese-scientist-claims/
======
p10_user
What an irritating article. If you do anything pleasurable you don't normally
do in the morning (like eating ice cream for breakfast) you're likely going to
be in a better mood.

What happens when someone eats ice cream every day? I'm sure you will lose
this effect. In fact, when this person skips a day of eating ice cream for
breakfast they're going to be more irritable - classic response to
addiction/habitual use.

I haven't read the original study and it's not to necessarily suggest that the
author is pushing stupid science, it's the annoying pop science article posted
here that people will pass around in semi-joking defense for eating more
sweets.

~~~
ajhurliman
Or maybe it was because the controls didn't eat anything at all.

"A possible explanation [for increased alertness[... is the simple presence of
consuming breakfast vs. not consuming breakfast,"

------
jondiggsit
Just the headline the fat morons of America need to hear

